# Bands/Artists you feel are under rated



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Well for me there can only be one such band. a little group of aussies and kiwi's called crowded house. top band either on album or live. in fact i think they are so much better live!!!!! tend to have a very small support act who will do about 5 songs, then they will do a huge ammount of their material.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

for me it would be Hue and Cry..scottish band.
great voice, nice melodies and some clever lyrics to boot


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> for me it would be Hue and Cry..scottish band.
> great voice, nice melodies and some clever lyrics to boot



i remember the name of them but not to sure of any tracks. 

did they do one called cry????


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

Kate Bush becaus Norhtener likes her...


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

Seriously it has to be the likes of Des Oconner who you never seem to hear of these days, did he die or something?


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i remember the name of them but not to sure of any tracks.
> 
> did they do one called cry????



they are famous for their pop friendly tunes such as Labour of Love, Looking for Linda and Violently....

I do not know any some called Cry if im honest...i know the Script released a song called Together we cry...not sure if thats the same

a band in the late 80s called Waterfront did a song called Cry also

i am a walk data bank of useless pop knowledge!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> they are famous for their pop friendly tunes such as Labour of Love, Looking for Linda and Violently....
> 
> I do not know any some called Cry if im honest...i know the Script released a song called Together we cry...not sure if thats the same
> 
> ...



ah i do remeber linda.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

i think a few posting have misread the title...and are putting over rated artists lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Seriously it has to be the likes of Des Oconner who you never seem to hear of these days, did he die or something?



i believe des is still alive...134 next march...and just about to become a father for the 15th time with his 25 year old bride


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Seriously it has to be the likes of Des Oconner who you never seem to hear of these days, did he die or something?



yeah but des was a big artist in his own right in his day.

the ones we are after are the ones you know a lot of peeps havent heard of but make some really really superb tunes lol


----------



## sofaraway (May 14, 2009)

I think Logan are a fantastic band seen them live 4 times 

www.myspace.com/loganmusic 

check them out


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I think Logan are a fantastic band seen them live 4 times
> 
> www.myspace.com/loganmusic
> 
> check them out



yeah they seem ok


----------



## katie (May 14, 2009)

So so many.  but I like it that way  I hate it when artists I like become really popular - like Amy Winehouse - urgh.

check out Owls though  http://www.myspace.com/theowls

They have split, but I love them and their one album.

Everyone should love Interpol too because they are amazing


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

Well obviously i'll say 

Green Day

Blink 182

My Chemical Romance

AC/DC

Foo Fighters

Coldplay

Evanesence

Snow Patrol

30 seconds to mars
and about a million more.... all underated but brilliant


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I think Logan are a fantastic band seen them live 4 times
> 
> www.myspace.com/loganmusic
> 
> check them out



Hi sofaraway... i know you dont have sky but if you have 4music Green Day are on tonight 8pm i think.... some of the new album woo


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well obviously i'll say
> 
> Green Day
> 
> ...



none of them are underrated!!!!!!!! they all get airtime on mainstream radio and mtv!!!!!! lol oh maybe 30 seconds to mars


----------



## katie (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> none of them are underrated!!!!!!!! they all get airtime on mainstream radio and mtv!!!!!! lol oh maybe 30 seconds to mars



that's what i was thinking hehe, especially coldplay! urgh, over rated if anything 

mmm jared leto <3


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

katie said:


> that's what i was thinking hehe, especially coldplay! urgh, over rated if anything
> 
> mmm jared leto <3



well i do like some of coldplays stuff, but i must admit i am rather going off the whole keane coldplay etc thing. finding them all so similar now. hark back to the old days of the good ald happy mondays and inspiral carpets and james


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

katie said:


> that's what i was thinking hehe, especially coldplay! urgh, over rated if anything
> 
> mmm jared leto <3



ohhhh yeah Jared is sooooooooo hot.... phew.... off for a cold shower


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

Just thought of another one..... Slipknot..... their song Snuff is brilliant... superb lyrics


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well i do like some of coldplays stuff, but i must admit i am rather going off the whole keane coldplay etc thing. finding them all so similar now. hark back to the old days of the good ald happy mondays and inspiral carpets and james



keanes first album was very very good in my opinion......i also like their recent song Spiralling


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

blink 182 for me


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> keanes first album was very very good in my opinion......i also like their recent song Spiralling



like the first album, but liked under the iron sea better.



steff09 said:


> blink 182 for me



nope they aint under rated lol they get tonnes of airplay on mtv  lol


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> like the first album, but liked under the iron sea better.
> 
> Under The Iron Sea is brilliant!


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

well thats my opinion


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well thats my opinion



lol and a good opinion it is cos i do like blink 182


----------



## MarcLister (May 15, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> Well for me there can only be one such band. a little group of aussies and kiwi's called crowded house. top band either on album or live. in fact i think they are so much better live!!!!! tend to have a very small support act who will do about 5 songs, then they will do a huge ammount of their material.


When I read the thread title I immediately thought of Crowded House. Then I read your opening post.  CH are a very underrated band I think. I've got all their studio albums and some live stuff and I really can't understand the lack of a higher profile in the UK or globally in general. I was introduced to them on TOTP2 when Steve Wright played Weather With You. Loved the song and eventually got their greatest hits CD and from that got their back catalogue before placing an order for their latest work, Time On Earth, when that came out.

One of my MSN contact's father was a guitarist with Crowded House/Split Enz yonks ago before they hit the big time. 



Bailey2001 said:


> keanes first album was very very good in my opinion......i also like their recent song Spiralling


Their first album was very good. Even my Mum likes it!  I think Under The Iron Sea suffered from the chronic second album difficulties and whilst its pretty good, for me it can't reach the heights of Hopes and Fears. Perfect Symmetry however is a brilliant album. The Lovers Are Losing is my favourite track off that.


----------

